# Awesome Photo Collection on the Vietnam War



## Pong (Jul 3, 2010)

Don't know whether someone has posted this before, but check out this collection of photos from AP posted on this blog. Amazing.

A Look Back at the Vietnam War


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow, that's a great post Arlo!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow, some great photos!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2010)

Great shots there!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2010)

8)


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 3, 2010)

Dang, there's a lot of pics there! I hadn't seen but maybe 2% of them...and I'm only halfway through! AWESOME find!!!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 3, 2010)

When I was a kid, there was Vietnam War.
When I had grown up, There was still Vietnam War.
I thought it was endless.

Thanks for sharing, Pong.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 3, 2010)

Some amazing photos there. I have always thought the folks who took pictures in a combat zone had balls of steel.


----------



## Pong (Jul 4, 2010)

Forgot to put this note out: Do not attempt to open this on 56.6k Dial-Up connection, it will send your modem to heaven if you do.


----------

